# What I've been up to lately



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Lately I've been involved in creating some centerpieces for our Saddleclub's awards banquet . The plan is to utilize apples in each of the centerpieces, so there is some continuity, however each centerpiece will be slightly different . I've been very much involved in creating the little horses that will talk to each centerpiece. Each horse is different from the other and each side of the little horse has a different painting i've been very much involved in creating the little horses that will talk to each centerpiece. Each horse is different from the other and each side of the little horse has a different changing. . Here's a picture of some of the horses I painted last night .


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

*Centerpiece example*

And here is a sample of what the finish centerpiece will look like. I'm utilizing a different basket for each table, so each one will look slightly different, but this is kind of the general luck.


----------



## elbandita (Sep 13, 2013)

You're very creative. They're beautiful.


----------



## AlmostTexan (Apr 27, 2014)

Very pretty! I love that each will be slightly different.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow, wish you belonged to our riding club! Love that!


----------



## elle1959 (Sep 7, 2015)

Those are so cute!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I worked literally ALL DAY on the flower groups and the hroses. sprayed them with verithane to seal them, added the saddles and this and that. the idea is that after you eat the apples, you detach the hrose from the basket, (remove the thicker wire that is kind of stand up on ) and the horse becomes a Christmas ornament.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

*close ups of horses*

here's what they look like close up. they are 5.5 inches long.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

*and more*

there are actually 48 images in all, as I did 24 horses, and each has a totally different image on each side. I am bushed!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)




----------



## kayhmk (Jul 9, 2010)

I love both the reusability of these (Christmas ornaments -- great idea!) and the take on Whistlejacket, whether it was intentional or not.  Cute stuff!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

whistlejacket? ?? now I have to Google that. I have no idea what that means.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Oh. I see what you mean. the shape of the horse is created by the manufacturere; a US company that does all kinds of laser cutouts. I picked the silhoette that would be most general, as our saddle club has jumper/dressage and trail.

here is "whistlejacket", a famous painting:


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

Love seeing your creations Tiny! They are always awesome!


----------



## Ale (May 8, 2013)

These are amazing <3


----------



## kayhmk (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh, I thought you got to make the shape as well! Well, never mind, it's still a cool take. 

You've done a great job with the designs, they are very realistic but still so different from each other. Hard to do with so many! Amazing work and especially in the time frame!


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*tinylinys rideing club.*

wow thay are so awesome and beautiful.

ok have you an entrance form for your rideing club i would love to join.

michael tricky and quincy.


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

These are GORGEOUS Tiny! I would love something similar as a Christmas ornament.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

They are all so cute! I especially love the zebra.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Those are really cool, I like that they become an ornament


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

You're so talented


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Lovely creations! I admire your work and talent.


----------

